# 1937 Canadian Hayes Motor Home trailer



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 17, 2015)

That's a nice one. We have a 1946 Travelite trailer here. It's under a roof and has no wheels.

http://www.allmanufacturedhomes.com/html/1946_travelite.htm


----------

